# Local Rock Salt Prices for 2005/2006



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

What is the going rate for everyone this season? I was just quoted $81/yard Canadian for plain old rock salt.... which surprised me, as I paid $87.50 last year....

That would be around $67.50US this year for comparison's sake...


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

Just got my quote.... $59 a ton delivered plus fuel surcharge


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I phoned Canadian Salt last week to find out the price for this year. He said that it not be determined yet. They are still waiting for the fuel surcharge. He told me that there is already a shortage for this year. He said they went through so much last year that this years production is down. Makes no sense to me but that is what he said. I know last year they were trucking salt from Windsor to Aurora for us by mid February.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

With the mess down south on the Mississippi Im sure this wont help the prices. I do believe there were 2 or 3 major mines down there. I doubt it makes its way to Ontario but if a shortage kicks in you can bet your sweet A$$ they will all raise prices. Kinda like the oil companys, or the timber industry. Just give em an excuse, or something to speculate on and they will raise the price  All the big municiples are locked in so the lil guys can pay the premium price.
Todd


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I really hadn't thought of that. I'd say all of our salt comes from Goderich and Windsor, Ontario where there are large salt mines. However, just because we have it doesn't mean the price won't rise--look at Alberta. They say we have enough oil there alone to cover the world's ever-increasing needs for something like 200 years, yet we pay these ridiculous prices based on a supposed 'world shortage'. Meanwhile, its just some fat ******* sitting behind a desk, lighting a cigar with a $1000 bill, saying to himself "Hmmmm..... I think I'll make myself another four hundred billion dollars this week."

You're right.... any excuse.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

By me it is $47.00 per ton delivered and 60 something for that magnesium treated rock salt.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Just got our price quote from Morton Salt. $41.40 per ton delivered in 50 ton lots.


----------



## slade (Oct 19, 2004)

salt= $15.75 per ton
delivery= last year $12.00 per ton/ this year ?? Hoping for around $14.00
Total price= around $30.00 per ton


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

derekbroerse said:


> What is the going rate for everyone this season? I was just quoted $81/yard Canadian for plain old rock salt.... which surprised me, as I paid $87.50 last year....
> 
> That would be around $67.50US this year for comparison's sake...


A ton of salt at a place I know of is charging I think $59. I know the town purchases theirs for like $40 something per ton.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Man, I feel like I'm getting raped compared to you guys. I don't even get delivery for that, I have to pick it up myself. The salt mines are only a few hundred km's away, you'd think the pricing would be cheaper for us...


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Oct 1, 2005)

*Price per Yard*

I got a price of $80.00/yard. I think a yard is about 2400 lbs. Is that right?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Bounty Hunter said:


> I got a price of $80.00/yard. I think a yard is about 2400 lbs. Is that right?


I was under the impression that a yard of salt was under a ton... but I could be wrong.

Where are you from? Thats even more than I am paying...


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

morton salt delivered 100 tons at a time $32.50 just got first order of 500 tons...that hurt


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

We are right around $50.00 per ton here in MN...


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Oct 1, 2005)

I am from south east Michigan. Just getting started with my grandson. Running 2 trucks this year and looking for business. I am quoting one business now. The plan is to plow and then salt. I am close on the plow price but off on the salt price. They showed me another quote for salt at $.075/lb. I was quoting $.215/lb. and using bags with a tail gate spreader. This is a nice account $250.00 each plow and 22,000 lbs of salt last year. Now I am looking for bulk salt and a Curtis ITS17H spreader. I like the sst model with the Honda motor. All hydraulic also is attractive.


----------



## slade (Oct 19, 2004)

I just got my shipping quote for hauling salt this winter. $13.00 a ton to haul + $15.75 for the salt= $28.75 a ton


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

SLADE who are you getting yours from i get mine from HANNAH and last year it was 21per ton but i havent called this year yet


----------



## slade (Oct 19, 2004)

Powerjoke, I buy it through North American Salt, and have a local trucking company delivery it. Did you mean that you pay $21 for just the salt itself? I can get you the name of the sales rep that I deal with if you want it.


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

I had heard from my local salt supplier that salt will most likely go up 3-5% this winter. due to fuel costs again..
What are your rates in your area?

In Maryland we are buying bulk for 67 a ton del. min 10 tons. Bags are 4.92 for 50lbs and 7.46 for 80's. It looks like the rate per lbs. is between .42-.50 cents for this year.


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*MD Power Plow*

Was wondering if you would let me know who you were getting these bag prices from and what the minimum order is. I'm being quoted a dollar more per bag down here in Southern MD. Supplier is in Northern VA.

Thanks.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Last year I paid $56.50 Canadian for 2200lbs. The minimum order was 38.5 tons. This year they raised the price to $80.00 Canadian. How can you raise the price 41% in one year. They also stamped the page LIMITED SUPPLY.


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

ibelee said:


> Was wondering if you would let me know who you were getting these bag prices from and what the minimum order is. I'm being quoted a dollar more per bag down here in Southern MD. Supplier is in Northern VA.
> 
> Thanks.


Lee, good talking with you! so far with all the Maryland guys we have 17 palets salt 10 palets of Mag... 1 1/2 truck loads at this rate we may hit 2 trucks of salt. that would be great


----------

